# Lighting for AX36 Please help



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Vivexotic ax36 for my Panther Chameleon Jess.

She used to live in an Exo Terra with the dual UV lights and then a basking dome.

I am worried that she may not be getting the correct levels of UV and also the top temp of the MVB is 62c

Please see pictures of the setup below



























Can some one help me with a lighting setup please.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you got any UV in there at all?
Im not sure if you have a Heat/Uv combo in the dome but you would be much better of in a viv that big and long with a separate Heat light light and UV strip light.
You need a UV starter and 5.0 or 6.0 UV tube that runs all the way along the top.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

A 5 or 6% lamp will be totally useless in a viv of that height!

I'm happy to help you as always!!!

Please have a read of the following sections of our educational website. It's all free and tells you how to re-create wild exposure which is what we all must strive to do.

Please visit www.Arcadia-reptile.com

Read the following sections.

T8 versus T5

Then click on the lighting guide, read the explanation then click on your species.

The thing to keep in mind are, UV decreases in power the further from the lamp light travels, so the higher the viv the more powerful the lamp is required.

M.V lamp although very useful CANNOT be relied upon as a sole source of heat, light and especially UV in vivs like this. The footprint or area of exposure is simply too narrow. You will need to open up the useable area by using T5 as the workhorse, this will save you money on running costs also.

Anyway have a read and please let me know if you get stuck or confused.

I'm only too happy to help!!!!

John


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Could you explain to me why a 5.0 or 6.0 would be useless? The chameleon spends the vast majority of its time near the top so surely if the light was at the to the height of the viv wouldnt be a issue ?
If it was going through mesh the UV would be filtered some what so I could understand using a 10.0 or 12.00 but no purely on height.
What is the effective range on a 5.0/ 6.0 compared to a 10.0 or 12.0?



Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> A 5 or 6% lamp will be totally useless in a viv of that height!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

A T8 or compact at this power only has an effective range of about 8" if fitted inside the viv, this can be extended somewhat with the right reflector.

Now let's take the yem for instance, a animal that pretty much comes from the desert! Living in brush and bush but exposed to an Index close to that of Australia. It would vertually have to sit on the lamp to get close to wild exposure. Then you have PKC risks from being too close.

Put it outside a mesh and you have unto 80% less power.

So HO T5 being 3-4 times more powerful can be reflected properly and extend the safe reach accordingly.

The higher the viv the more power is required. If the enclosure was say 4 feet high I would say to use a hybrid of one short 24w D3+ 12% T5 in the basking zone and a longer maybe 39w D3 6% into the photogradient to provide good areas for self regulation.

Chams just come alive in colour and nature under T5 as they are able to experience levels that nature designed to too. The lux level is huge also which has a direct effect on all reptile coloration.

John


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

So you would say this would suffice?

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...ight-kit-desert-t5-39w-for-36-viv-313872.html


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Goodness that's a good offer!

And yep it would do a great job

John


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

John, it turns out that even though I have an AX36 and you mentioned that the 39w would fit inside but it does not


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Goodness,

The 24w one will fit fine and provident he same energy over a wide area.

If it won't go in the 24w will

John







Neoki said:


> John, it turns out that even though I have an AX36 that is spose to measure 91.5cm and the slimline measures at 90.5, it does not fit inside the viv


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

John the 39w does not fit it is the same width as the viv and will not fit.

I have purchased this and now gutted.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Mount the tube diagonally, that's what I did in my 24" viv as the tube plus end caps was slightly too long otherwise.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, don't worry, you have a legal right to return a product within 14 days even if bought online.

Just get it swapped over for the 24w 

It's a shame that some viv makers cut corners and don't actually offer viv of the size they are supposed to be!

Let me know if you get stuck

John





Neoki said:


> John the 39w does not fit it is the same width as the viv and will not fit.
> 
> I have purchased this and now gutted.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

And as Graham says it will go corner to corner

The controller will run the 24 w lamp anyway so all you need swapping is the lamp and reflector.

John


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the slimline luminaire and this does not fit diagonally


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Ahh, yes send it back under your right for exchange, I'm sure whoever you bought it from will totally understand and help you out.

If bought online your are covered by the distance selling regs,

Honestly don't worry it will be sorted,

If you get issues let me know by PM

John


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking at this. The new Viva range 36" vivs are going to be the same problem, the unit is the exact size edge to edge of the outside frame, not the inside.

Has any one else experienced this?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Unfortunately manufacturers always seem to quote the external dimensions of their vivs rather than internal, external dimensions are obviously important as it may have to fit in a tight space, but more often than not I'd have thought the internal dimensions are more important.


----------

